# Dairy record book?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I know for some shows you have to do a record book. 
Well somehow I've always got out of it. 
I was told you get more $$ so in thinking about doing one for my doe(s). 
Any one know how? What goes in it? How many animals I have to do it for? 
So confused! 
Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think Caprine Supply and/or Hoegger Supply have a pre-made booklet to record shows for your goats. They also have one for kidding history. I don't keep record of their shows on paper, but it would probably help as more "proof" of how they did.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know if they want me to keep record of how they did or how much they cost or what? 

For the record book, when we go to shows, it's like the record book, the skill argon, the actual show, and goat judging (for the showers). 
I feel like the record book (because you turn it in when you arrive), Is about expenses but I'm not sure D: sooooo confusing...... Lol


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Well at least for 4h our record books are a lot of things. Milk production, medicine given, show records, weights, who the dam and sire are, and when she kidded and how many she kidded. That's what's in our record books, but my mom has a paper that she puts all the goats records on like that stuff I posted just minus weights. She gives it to the owner when they buy a goat so they have a sheet to reference too. I also think what you feed them should be on there but I'm not sure.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are doing a 4-H/FFA record book, see if you can get a hold of some books done by previous members. That should help give you a better idea of what they want.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I would buuuut I'm the only one In my chapter who shows animals PERIOD lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I want one of those! Been thinking about making my own, but it would be soooo much easier to get one premade!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe I should put the following info in here:
Feed and how much until when its changed and how many times a day 
When in with buck
Medication
The cost of all that stuff and the cups that she milked in a day? 
Oh also when she kidded.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://offices.ext.vt.edu/albemarle/programs/4h/2011alb_JrDairyGoatRecord.pdf

In 4H, we have to fill out one of these for our goat(s) if we want to show at the county fair. The books are different in each state, I live in VA, and they have separate ones for meat and dairy. I attached the dairy one. Pretty sure it covers all the stuff you want it to... HTH,


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I used to think record keeping was a pain and took so much time that it wasn't worth it. I couldn't read what I had written and I didn't have enough goats for me not to be able to keep it in my head. However this changed when I began to do it on the computer using Microsoft Word. I scaned a goat record sheet into my computer and made a copy of it. Now all my goats records are kept on the computer and I can add and change them at any time with little effert. I used some of these in this link http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articles/recordkeeping/recordkeeping.htm
and the one at this link though there are many
http://goatdairylibrary.org/forms.html


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I love those forms! Or whatever you call them. I would like to print some for my record keeping.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow!! Thank you!! 

I think I like the second one better  lol lots more forms. 
I went ahead and made 3 of my own but there are still plenty I need that are on that second link! 
Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad to help.


----------

